# 6 weeks with the SBGW235



## Laso1

I have had the SBGW235 for about 6 weeks now and wanted to share my thoughts and observations. I purchased it from Bic Camera in Shinjuku while on vacation in Japan. The young lady that waited on me was surprisingly well versed on Seiko and Grand Seiko. At 37.3 mm width and a lug length of 44.3 and 19 mm lug width it is one of my smaller watches. The domed Safire crystal brings it to 11.5 mm in height. It is powered by the 9S64A hand winding movement with a display back. It came on a 7 piece link Beads of Rice bracelet with the standard GS clasp.

The watch wears and sits well on my 8 1/4" wrist. The BoR bracelet is very comfortable. The domed Safire crystal and cream dial give it a vintage look. Unlike most GS dials the cream colored dial does not play tricks with the light as most other GS dials do. However it is by no means a boring dial. The indices and hands sparkle as expected. The blue steel seconds hand adds just a splash of interest as well as adding to the vintage look. I chose the "new dial" without the Seiko logo on top. I felt that the watch looked better with out it. It does have drilled lugs for easy strap change. The display back shows off the beautifully done movement with the Tokyo Stripes.

After getting in the habit of winding it every morning at + or - the same time and setting it dial up it is running at + or - 0 seconds per day.

It has really become my pride and joy. I know it is still in the honeymoon phase but I feel the romance will continue. I truly enjoy the morning ritual of winding the watch.


----------



## whineboy

Terrific review, Laso1, as a SBGW035 owner, I really enjoyed it. 
I agree with you that the BoR bracelet is very comfortable.
Jealous of your timekeeping, mine is +5 to 6 seconds a day. But it's always 5-6 seconds, so at least the isochronism is good.
How is your power reserve, I suspect it'll be a few hours longer than the advertised 72.
Enjoy your connoisseur's watch!


----------



## T1meout

Thanks for sharing. It looks great on you. I'm jealous that you get to admire the movement. Mine has a solid caseback. Pritty, cause it's a beauty.


----------



## siranak

Saw this watch for the first time earlier today, and came onto the GS boards to find out more - wasn't disappointed! Awesome watch @Laso1 do you know if it is Japanese market only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

siranak said:


> @Laso1 do you know if it is Japanese market only?


Nope. It's not a JDM only model. It is however a boutique edition, exclusively available at GS boutiques.


----------



## siranak

T1meout said:


> Nope. It's not a JDM only model. It is however a boutique edition, exclusively available at GS boutiques.


Thanks T1meout... there's one in town here, will go have a look and see if they have it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891

Thanks for the review. It's always nice to get a beautiful watch that's also an exceptional timekeeper.


----------



## closeset

very nice photo!


----------



## whineboy

siranak said:


> Thanks T1meout... there's one in town here, will go have a look and see if they have it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting, I had thought it was JDM, I stand corrected. Great watch, love mine. It confounds people - salesman in Tourneau had no idea what he was looking at (he wanted to handle it but that didn't happen )

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Pedalis

Perfectly decorated movement. Congratulations.


----------



## arogle1stus

Everything about your watch exudes beauty IMHO.
Wear and enjoy it for years. I sure would.
I have a niece living and working in Japan.
I emailed her in hope of getting a fave Seiko (SRP777
Turtle) JDM only.
Will not answer my email requests. Must be a bother
to go to Ginza boutiques and pick up one for uncle.

I'd do it for her!!!! End of rant.

X traindriver Art


----------



## rainbow6

I like the pics you took.


----------



## arogle1stus

Unless I'm mistaken the Seiko Turtle SRP777 that is JDM has Roman numerals
the Turtles cased elswehere use Arabic numerals. Never was a fan of Roman
on any watch, incl the JDM Turtle. Guess in retrospect it was better niece didn't
respond for requests for JDM iteration.
I'm so flighty I've changed my desires to a Seiko SNE435 Solar with Pepsi bezel.
A quartz guy at heart. 82% of all watches sold are quartz.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## nebulight

Is the SBGW235 the same dial as the 231? Photos it's really hard to tell the color of the dial for both watches. I like the 231 but a blue seconds hand is a nice touch.


----------



## whineboy

nebulight said:


> Is the SBGW235 the same dial as the 231? Photos it's really hard to tell the color of the dial for both watches. I like the 231 but a blue seconds hand is a nice touch.


No. The 231 is a bit more lemon yellow. I have handled the 231 a few times and have an 035.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## dantan

Very nice!


----------



## Incompass

Great photos and yes thank you very much for sharing. Size looks awesome on you and absolutely love the fact it’s a manual wind. Nice display-back and view of the movement. Really like the vintage look, bracelet and no date. Really a clean watch.

Thank you again for the great review and pics. This is a new favorite for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB_

I've read this review, and others many times over the last year.

Thinking of giving up my Blizzard ref SBGA125 for this SBGW235. Thoughts?


----------



## jcc5024

Great watch. Bracelet looks extremely comfortable. Thanks for b sharing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB

I got one back in the spring. It is a lovely watch. *the wife* has been eyeing it lately, but I told her the bracelet was too difficult to resize and gave her my SBGT035 instead.
Very hard to pick up the nice parchment tone of the dial in pictures; it does change hue depending on its environs. No nits or gripes on mine; it has probably taken a permanent place in the collection.


----------



## HorologyHouse

This will be my next watch I think. Congratulations, what a piece.


----------



## cadomniel

Great watch. I like watches without a date window


----------



## dlhussain

SMB_ said:


> I've read this review, and others many times over the last year.
> 
> Thinking of giving up my Blizzard ref SBGA125 for this SBGW235. Thoughts?


If you want to sell your SBGA125 please let me know.


----------

